# Depoprovera 150mg code



## bluke13 (Jun 4, 2013)

No code in 2013 HCSPC for depoprovera 150mg injection. Has anyone been able to bill and get paid?  Tried increasing units but didn't work. Thanks~


----------



## erjones147 (Jun 4, 2013)

We have been using J1050 and artificially setting the quantity/dose to 150. No problems so far


----------



## llskld (Jun 4, 2013)

We also code J1050 x 150 Units and have no problems with payment.


----------



## bluke13 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Depoprovera billing*

Thank you; I will give this a try.


----------



## djett (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello,
I just received a email on this. If you would like I could
forward it to you.


----------

